# My gothic musical bedroom



## tolisamarie (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know how long I'll keep it this way, but I didn't really want the gothic stuff in my camp, so I put it upstairs in my camper. What do you think about this event's furniture?


----------



## kayleee (Feb 2, 2018)

Personally I like the furniture, especially the gothic gate!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2018)

looks awesome


----------



## Chiana (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a really nice use of the pieces.  I want to keep my Rover cafe for a while and my outdoor winter sports area so I might use the gothic in my camper, too.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm in love with the stuff, but I don't know what to do with it yet, I'll probably eventually make a goth bedroom because that's me all over, but with the purple tint to it it's not going to match a whole lot imo, yeah it looked nice paired with some black/red stuff, but I think it needs to be with the goth rococo!


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 2, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm in love with the stuff, but I don't know what to do with it yet, I'll probably eventually make a goth bedroom because that's me all over, but with the purple tint to it it's not going to match a whole lot imo, yeah it looked nice paired with some black/red stuff, but I think it needs to be with the goth rococo!



That‘s exactly what I wanted to write^^ I love everything about the series (I can‘t wait for the gothic coat in round two!), but there‘s literally nothing that matches it perfectly at the moment, so I can‘t really use it yet without everything seeming out of place. I‘d LOVE to get my hands on the black rococo series - let‘s hope they introduce Muffy soon


----------



## LillyofVadness (Feb 2, 2018)

Oooh looks great! But how do you get multiple fences?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> That‘s exactly what I wanted to write^^ I love everything about the series (I can‘t wait for the gothic coat in round two!), but there‘s literally nothing that matches it perfectly at the moment, so I can‘t really use it yet without everything seeming out of place. I‘d LOVE to get my hands on the black rococo series - let‘s hope they introduce Muffy soon



Muffy is my GIRL! And yeah I'm probably just going to hang onto the pieces until I can get a full look going cause I just expanded so I want it to be perfect. XD Also my fave piece of this set so far are these BUNS! I need someone to do my hair like this irl.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 2, 2018)

That looks so cool! How do you catch bats so quickly?! I only have one piece of furniture so far.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2018)

I only have a few pieces so far, and I've put them in my camp. I may have to steal borrow your idea of putting them in my upstairs camper. I like how they mix with the modern furniture, and bet that if Muffy is introduced for rococo, that will be perfect!


----------



## joelmm (Feb 2, 2018)

I do not especially like this stuff but I'm going to get it to have my collection complete.


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 2, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> Oooh looks great! But how do you get multiple fences?



You get one fence for a regular bat reward and a second for a golden bat reward. While in the garden, click on event info and you can see all the prizes and how many bats you need to get them.

I just got the last reward, 15 leaf tickets. This event was much easier than Rover's, with a much higher catch rate.

I'm still planting and sharing with friends that still need butterflies, and working up to the plant & harvest 250 flowers goals.


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 2, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I don't know how long I'll keep it this way, but I didn't really want the gothic stuff in my camp, so I put it upstairs in my camper. What do you think about this event's furniture?



I love how you set all this up; it looks great! (I may have to steal some of your ideas...heheheh! ;} ). Personally I love all the furniture/accessories for this event; I'm an old Goth IRL, and big fan of all things spooky, and really love the Goth Lolita esthetic too. 
I only wish we could keep some of the bats as pets; they're so cute!


----------



## ESkill (Feb 2, 2018)

I only wish we could keep some of the bats as pets; they're so cute! [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly,  I love the cute bats! It'd be so neat if the goth flower cage could hold a little bat in it.


----------

